# one million posts



## mkellogg

I’m very happy to share some good news with you.  Thanks to your active participation, the WordReference Forums have reached one million messages today!  Thank you all very much for being a part of this achievement.
 
Over the last two years the WordReference forums have grown from nothing to become among the most active on the Internet with over 25000 posts per week.  I think I've had to change to more powerful servers four times, most recently a couple of weeks ago.
 
Also today, we are adding some more moderators to the current team.  Please see the separate announcement.
 
Thanks!
Mike Kellogg


----------



## french4beth

Mike, 

Congratulations to everyone who has made these forums so successful - I don't know what I'd do without them!  I learn something new every day!

Regards,
Beth


----------



## cuchuflete

It's so nice to be one of the 55000+ millionaires!

Thanks Mike, for giving us a place to share!

And warmest thanks to all the foreros who give their wisdom and help.


----------



## mkellogg

And a special thanks to the moderators.  This would be an awful place without their hard work and dedication!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Congratulations WordReference.com on your first million forum posts!

Felicitaciones a Michael Kellogg por poner en marcha este estupendo sitio.

Felicitaciones a nuestros moderadores cuchuflete, belen, lauranazario, I love translating, araceli , Agnès E., OlivierG, Benjy, DDT , Jana337, walnut, ElaineG , zebedee, Benjy, GenJen54 y muchos otros.

Felicitaciones también a quienes trabajan entre bambalinas programando, puliendo, creando herramientas y evitando que hackers maliciosos detengan la marcha: webmaster, programadores, soporte técnico, y todos los demás.

Levanto mi copa virtual de champaña para brindar por vuestro bienestar y la continuidad de vuestro éxito.

No es por azar que WordReference.com ocupa hoy la posición 700 en el ranking de alexa.com, de entre los 36 millones de sitios activos en Internet, de un total de 83 millones de sitios en funcionamiento.

Vuestra continua labor por proveer de información significativa al gran público es merecedora de elogio, así como también lo es poner en contacto miles de personas en 24 husos horarios, y contribuir a que hoy digamos "It's a small world!"

Para Ustedes, un cariñoso saludo y profundo agradecimiento de parte de muchísimos internautas y mío

Alejandro Cowan
Buenos Aires
Argentina


----------



## Vanda

Thanks Mike for this amazing environment to learn and meet new people!


----------



## Fernando

Thanks to all, specially Mike and the mods.

Well I have contributed with 0.003%. I deserve some recognition too.


----------



## ILT

Thanks Mike, thanks fellow mods and thanks fellow foreros for making this place become a truly learning experience


----------



## GenJen54

Congratulations, Mike, and thanks for letting me join the ranks! It's an honor to be here.  I learn more about this crazy world of ours every day just by coming to these forums.  Thank you, everybody, for helping to make WR such a success.


----------



## timpeac

Thanks to one and all for making this the great place that it is


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations WR.com!!!, and thanks Mike and the gang of moderators that work hard to make it possible!!!... Cheers to this day!!


----------



## panjandrum

Thanks to WR for being here.
Thanks to Mike for putting it here.
Thanks to all of you, for here would not be what it is without you.
You have meant more to me over the last year than I can ever put into words.

Congratulations to all of us for being part of what makes WR such a wonderful place.


----------



## Agnès E.

A great place to visit, 
Nice people to meet
Life is so sweet
On WR!


----------



## la reine victoria

Thanks to Mike, the moderator team and all forer@s for making WR such a delightful place to be.

How wonderful to know that today we reached the. . . . . .

Does the poster of the millionth post get a special, tasty treat? 




Thanks again.


LRV


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Mike... ah, how sweet to see the fruits of your labor --and so many people partaking of what WR has to offer!

So many threads, so many linguistic challenges, so many interesting conversations and discussions... ONE MILLION THANK-YOUs, Mike.
And a special something I've commissioned for you... 

Ugguies,
Laura N.


----------



## mkellogg

Here's a graphic display of where forum visitors come from for those who are interested. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/temp/forumTop5000-0506.PNG


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Mike, congratulations!  I am raising my gin and tonic to you at this very moment!  (hope you like lime!)

I came to your site because I couldn't find a word I wanted, and didn't have a dictionary handy.

I stuck around because it was handier to drop in at a computer than to lug my dictionary from classroom to classroom.

I joined because I thought the other forer@s could answer a question that had been nagging me for a while.

And I stayed because of the fantastic company!

Thank you for bringing us all together.  I owe you big time.

And one million thanks to the rest of you for being you!  You are a delight to spend time with.  Here's to all of you too!  (I'll raise a glass of clean cold well water to you abstainers in our midst!)  

You are the best.

Walk in the Light,
Chaska Ñawi


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Felicidades Mike!  

Hats off to you Mike!  Thank you for establishing a place where we can all come together and learn from all around the world.  I see I still don't make it on the map, but my city is close enough to one of the sites.  

Congratulations once again, and let's work toward the next million.

Mariaguadalupe


----------



## América

*Gracias a todos este es el mejor sitio del Internet.

Thanks to all of you. This is the most amazing site of the Internet.*


----------



## rsweet

Wow!!!
Thanks to everyone who makes these forums possible.​


----------



## Aupick

Congratulations and thanks to all 55,815 of you (and counting) who have contributed to making this such a unique community! (And a special thanks to Mike, of course.  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Here's a graphic display of where forum visitors come from for those who are interested.


Thanks for the graphic! 
But I can't fully thank you for the good job you do...
So, where did the hybrid mode go???


----------



## geve

1.000.000 posts.... There is too much to read!!!!  I don't know where to start (especially tonight!)

...and it's only the beginning. I strongly believe that we'll reach the googolth post some time soon. 
Of course quantity is not what matters, but when it's filled with quality content such as here, we can only ask for more!

Congratulations and thanks to Mike, and to all of us. Trinquons !


----------



## timpeac

geve said:
			
		

> 1.000.000 posts.... There is too much to read!!!!  I don't know where to start (especially tonight!)
> 
> ...and it's only the beginning. I strongly believe that we'll reach the googolth post some time soon.
> Of course quantity is not what matters, but when it's filled with quality content such as here, we can only ask for more!
> 
> Congratulations and thanks to Mike, and to all of us. Trinquons !


 
Well Gève, even if you could read every post in 5 seconds, and you did so constantly for 3 3/4 hours every day - it would still take you a full year, so you'd better get started!


----------



## emma42

Thank you a lot, Mr Kellogg. 

 I have made friends on this Forum, something which I never expected or planned to do when I came to look up a word in the French/Englsh dictionary.  I think I have also offended people, but I am _trying _to learn how not to, by noting the good example of some other forer@s .  I have a very long way to go.  I expected to improve my language skills, but not to be changed like this.

Thanks also to the Moderators, whose job, I realise more and more, is so difficult.

And, obviously, thanks to my fellow forer@s who have taught me so much and have so much more to teach me.


----------



## Cath.S.

Thanks Mike, thanks everybody, WR is truly wonderful, and I mean it!


----------



## Alundra

*ENHORABUENA a Mike, a los moderadores y a todos los que hacen posible que este maravilloso lugar (en el espacio sideral) funcione  *


*¡¡¡¡VAMOS A POR LOS DOS MILLONES!!!!!    *

*Alundra.*


----------



## lsp

This is an amazing place, Mike. You should be very proud to have conceived it and nurtured it. You have invited the world to come together as your guest, singlehandedly shrinking the latitudes and longitudes that separate us everywhere else. Really quite astounding when you think of it. 
A humble thanks!
Lsp


----------



## Bienvenidos

Yay! One mil! 
Thanks to Mike, Mods, and forer@s!

*Bien*


----------



## Joelline

Thanks Mike and thanks to all.  I feel fortunate and grateful to be a part of this WondeRful WoRld!

May you live long and prosper!

Joelline


----------



## Clayjar

Absolutely amazing Mike!!! And to think that this accomplishment started as an idea one person had to start a high-quality internet languages site! I'm completely amazed at the successes WF has had under your leadership--thank you so much!!!


----------



## belén

*Finding this great place almost two years ago definetely sets a before and after in my life. *

*I am so happy to be part of it and I can't help but plagiarize Zebedee's words in the questionnaire thread: this is really like having a family that's available 24hrs a day (see Zeb, no more than 4 lines of your copyrighted material  ) *

* I really don't imagine my days without you anymore,*

* Thanks Mike and thanks forer@s for making this possible,*

* Belén*​


----------



## maxiogee

Mike,
Many thanks for having the wisdom to set up this site.

Mods,
Sincere and heartfelt thanks for the work you put in here.
As a subversive, an inveterate chatter and a don't-give-in-till-the-other-guy-admits-defeat type I have already spoken to one or two of you. 
Treat me with the contempt I deserve  

Foreros,
Thanks for being here.
Thanks for the food for thought.
Thanks for teaching me that I no longer know any grammar.
Thanks for the PMs

@®$€h°l€$,
You know who you are!
Thanks for the fun of reading your rubbish.


----------



## DDT

It is amazing to see how WR has grown fast and wonderful  

Thanks Mike for creating this great linguistic playfield !
I am terribly glad to share the joy of being part of this nice community with such nice and helpful forer@s  

DDT


----------



## xymox

This "place" is addictive.    

Indeed, congrats to all of you, and special thanks to Mike.


----------



## coconutpalm

Congratulations!
Thanks!
I'm new here and I've been trying my best to introduce this forum to my friends, both on-line and off-line! It's an amazing place!


----------



## daoxunchang

Congratulations


----------



## anangelaway

A huge thank to you Mike and all those who helped you to make your WR project all alive and kicking! WR is a marvel. Not only I feel proud to be part of it, but also I feel truly truly lucky to be surrounded by this awe-inspiring community you have managed to assemble like a puzzle. Well done and congratulations !


----------



## KittyCatty

Congratulations, 
Salutations, 
Thank you declarations 
and Party Decorations 
to everyone, 
across the nations!


----------



## danielfranco

I am so sincerely grateful to Mr. Mike Kellogg for coming up with the concept of these forums and making that concept a reality that we can all enjoy.

I am not sure about the rest of the forums in the world, but I think this site is probably the only one that has almost a million posts that are completely toughtful, enlightening and have something to teach. This is a site with members that are mostly intelligent, well informed, and respectful.

I am sorry to be the exception sometimes! 

Congratulations to every one of the members and the mod-squad! We did it!!


----------



## zebedee

I'm very proud and honoured to be a part of this unique microcosmos. 

Thanks to Mike and thanks to everyone for making these million posts - every one of them - worth their weight in gold.

It really is quite an extraordinary achievement and I'm happy to have been here for it.

Here's to us!


----------



## Eugin

jgagnon said:
			
		

> This "place" is addictive.


 
It´s indeed!!! 
I cannot be working (translating) without my WordReference`s window open!!! 
And, what is even worse, I don`t longer care if I don`t sleep enough hours for being stuck to those 1.000.000 great posts that all of the foreros have been posting!!!

A big thank you, to Mike and the rest of the foreros and mods that help make this place the great place it is!!!! 

For 1.000.000 posts more!!!  (Start looking for a bigger server then, Mike!!! )


----------



## Clayjar

Congratulations again to everyone! By the way Mike, is there any way of telling which forero/forera made the milestone post?


----------



## lsp

Clayjar said:
			
		

> Congratulations again to everyone! By the way Mike, is there any way of telling which forero/forera made the milestone post?


Could it be this? Look at the url in the address bar...


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:
			
		

> Could it be this? Look at the url in the address bar...


 Yes and no. 

We used the homepage of the forum as an indicator, not the address bar. An explanation of why they differ is here.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations to _*EVERYONE*_  around here!
Every single member who has posted at least _*ONE*_  message
is part of our *ONE MILLION POSTS*  community.
Many of us have posted several *THOUSAND*  posts,
which is still just a very little percentage among *SO MANY*  other posts.

I hope we'll reach *TWO MILLION*  posts until next June.
I guess our next celebration should be *ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND*  members.​


----------



## Starcreator

Congratulations to everyone! This is certainly an excellent site and I thank the administrators for all of their hard work!


----------



## KateNicole

Mike,
I sincerely thank you for providing us with, as well as maintaining this wonderful site.  I would be lost without WR.  So thank you to you, and all the other participants.  Words really cannot express my gratitude (how ironic, being that this is a language forum.) !!


----------



## Sparrow22

*Amazing !!!!! I´ve just looked at the map and ....wow !!! can´t believe how many people from so many countries form this community (the addictive community!!! ) BEST PLACE IN THE (VIRTUAL) WORLD !!!!!*

*Congratulations to all of us !!!!!!  *

*POR UN MILLON DE POST MAS!!!!*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Here's a graphic display of where forum visitors come from for those who are interested.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/temp/forumTop5000-0506.PNG[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow! Spain looks crowded with forum members!
> All my best to you, Mike, always so kind and helpful!
> Congratulations!
> EVA.


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for all your effort mike for keeping this site a very wonderful place to stay in.


----------

